# Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk!!!!



## boskysquelch (Sep 14, 2005)

How do I get from _ here_ to the bus station then?  

Sunspots?  


Anyone!!!!!!!?  


Mulitmap refs gratefully received....  ,,,in the next 1/2hour if poss....


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2005)

where are you?


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 14, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> where are you?



At Kali's... 

tbh I don't even know where that is _accurately_...soooooooooo...obviously keep shshshshshshsssssssssssh about where that actually is?  ,,,,usually i zip about in a car and can understand the routes etc...but I'm on me plates of meat this morning.


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2005)

I have no idea how to get to the bus station from kalis secret den cos i dont know where it is. Cant you head out and get on a bus? to the bus station??


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 14, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> I have no idea how to get to the bus station from kalis secret den cos i dont know where it is. Cant you head out and get on a bus? to the bus station??



do the buses in Brizzle cost 8p?  ...if sooooooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 14, 2005)

Check PMs Squelch.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 14, 2005)

Squelch: YOUR BOX IS FULL!!!!    

Empty it pronto. Ta.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 14, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Check PMs Squelch.




I dunt have PMS>>>*checks diary...it's not a fullmoon again is it?????!!!!!  


that'll be wiv a lickle "s"?


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 14, 2005)

*d'oh!!!!*




			
				Sunspots said:
			
		

> Squelch: YOUR BOX IS FULL!!!!
> 
> Empty it pronto. Ta.



LMAO!!! what a popular chap eh????  

b_bk_in_a_mo!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 14, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> I dunt have PMS>>>*checks diary...it's not a fullmoon again is it?????!!!!!
> 
> 
> that'll be wiv a lickle "s"?



C'mon, empty it NOW, 'cos I've got to go out in a mo'!


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 14, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> C'mon, empty it NOW, 'cos I've got to go out in a mo'!




Enquiries about goat_milking removed! 


Giv'us a _croggie_?


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 14, 2005)

Sent!  Good luck...


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 14, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Sent!  Good luck...



Ta...gets me started...but nooooo bus fare atm....do you think I could get some _trade_ on a day like this for me ticket?  ,,,looks at useless bit of plastic...does First take Visa?


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 14, 2005)

Give yourself about an hour to walk it.  

-That should allow for a bit of the inevitable 'getting lost mid-route', of course.   

Ask folk if you get lost. 

Again, I've got to go out now, so good luck...


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 14, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Again, I've got to go out now, so good luck...



Aeeeeye thanku Sirrrah! Have a good'en!Lully to see you!


----------



## easy g (Sep 14, 2005)

ooh...didn't get to say hello

meet you soon!


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 14, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> ooh...didn't get to say hello
> 
> meet you soon!



Aight...it will be so..I'm retuning_ish...you're on My Thing To Do list geezer!  

Multimap location sussed..instruct a la Spots ingested...shoes on...fuelled with the usual concoctions *smirk+Lavazza_Lidls_equiv_+_sugar_rush*...bags packed...now to log off so KD1 doesn't have fun with my posts!!!!


----------



## madzone (Sep 14, 2005)

If you've only got 8p get yourself lifted for vagrancy and get them to drop you at the bus station. Trouble with you, you got no initiative


----------

